# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شروع کردن کنکور از سال دوم تجربی

## M.V.M

سلام 
من امسال میخوام برم دوم تجربی توی یک سالی که گدشت زیست دوم و سوم و شیمی دوم رو خوندم اما خب تست نزدم واسه همینم یادم رفته اما خب میخوام از الان شروع کنم به خوندن و تا بشه میخوام تا اخر تابستون درسای دومو تموم کنم+زیست3ساله و شیمی3 
خب بنظرتون واسه هندسه و ریاضی دوم چی بخونم که هم اموزش باشه هم تست؟!
برای شیمی3خیلی سبزو دارم یکمشم خوندم اما سوالاش مفهومی نیس بجاش چیو پیشنهاد میکنین؟!
من واسه هیچ کدوم از این درسا کلاس نرفتم اما بنظرتون چه درسایی نیاز بهکلاس رفتن داره؟!


ممنون میشم به سوالام جواب بدین

----------


## Ensany

> سلام 
> من امسال میخوام برم دوم تجربی توی یک سالی که گدشت زیست دوم و سوم و شیمی دوم رو خوندم اما خب تست نزدم واسه همینم یادم رفته اما خب میخوام از الان شروع کنم به خوندن و تا بشه میخوام تا اخر تابستون درسای دومو تموم کنم+زیست3ساله و شیمی3 
> خب بنظرتون واسه هندسه و ریاضی دوم چی بخونم که هم اموزش باشه هم تست؟!
> برای شیمی3خیلی سبزو دارم یکمشم خوندم اما سوالاش مفهومی نیس بجاش چیو پیشنهاد میکنین؟!
> من واسه هیچ کدوم از این درسا کلاس نرفتم اما بنظرتون چه درسایی نیاز بهکلاس رفتن داره؟!
> 
> 
> ممنون میشم به سوالام جواب بدین


بعضی از مشاورا میگن از الان شروع کردن زوده! اما من موافق نیستم!

من پسر خالم خودش هم سن شماست واسش کتابای سال دومو تهیه کردم که پیش خوانی کنه و تا حدودی با تست زنی اشنا بشه

در عین حال بهش توصیه کردم معدل رو دست کم نگیره چون زمانی که شما میخوای کنکور بدی سال 96 97 ممکنه تاثیر معدل خیلییی بشه! پس شما نباید از معدل غافل بشین و صرفا به تست زنی فکر کنین

ولی در کل به نظر من تو تابستون درسای پایه رو بخونین که دیوار دانشتون از بیخ و بن محکم باشه

بازم نظر اساتید ارجعه! موفق باشی

----------


## M.V.M

اممم خب منم نمیخوام از معدلم غافل شم که!
الان دارم بیشتر تشریحی میخونم تا تستی اما خب تستم باید کار کنم
سال اصلی کنکورم96 میشه اما خب قصد دارم پیشو جهشی بخونم البته اگه بزارن! :-"

میشه به سوالامم جواب بدین؟ :-؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## Ensany

> اممم خب منم نمیخوام از معدلم غافل شم که!
> الان دارم بیشتر تشریحی میخونم تا تستی اما خب تستم باید کار کنم
> سال اصلی کنکورم96 میشه اما خب قصد دارم پیشو جهشی بخونم البته اگه بزارن! :-"
> 
> میشه به سوالامم جواب بدین؟ :-؟
> ممنون میشم


والاااا واسه جهشی خوندن فک نکنم تو دبیرستان این امکان باشه

اما یه امکانی هست منم شنیدم صحتشو کامل نمیدونم اینه که مثلا سال سوم کنکور بدی سال چهارمو بگذرونی بعد با توجه به رتبه کنکور سال سومت بری دانشگاه:-s

نمیدونم درسته یا غلط!

----------


## arj

هندسه 1 : فار (آموزش و تست به مقدار کافی) / گاج میکرو (تمرکز روی تست)
شیمی 2 : تست مبتکران (آموزش هم داره)
ریاضی 2 : الگو (آموزش و تست کافی) / گاج میکرو (تمرکز روی تست) !!!

----------


## ati

من دوم هستم ودارم میرم سوم بایدازالان برای خوندن کنکورخودمواماده کنم ایا؟

----------


## milad65

> من دوم هستم ودارم میرم سوم بایدازالان برای خوندن کنکورخودمواماده کنم ایا؟


سلام 

بنظر من بهتره شما این تابستون فصل 4 و5 فیزیک یک ( بحث نور و آینه و عدسی ها ) رو کامل و مفهومی بخونید و تستاشو بزنید ( حتما بخونیدا  :Yahoo (94):  ) 

اگرم وقت اضافه و علاقه داشتین میتونید سال دوم رو یک بار هم به صورت تستی بخونید ( تستاشو بزنین ) 

موفق  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## tahha

> سلام 
> 
> بنظر من بهتره شما این تابستون فصل 4 و5 فیزیک یک ( بحث نور و آینه و عدسی ها ) رو کامل و مفهومی بخونید و تستاشو بزنید ( حتما بخونیدا  ) 
> 
> اگرم وقت اضافه و علاقه داشتین میتونید سال دوم رو یک بار هم به صورت تستی بخونید ( تستاشو بزنین ) 
> 
> موفق


میشه برای فیزیک 1 فصل 4 و5  منبع معرفی کنید ، هم تست و هم آموزش 
ممنون

----------


## milad65

> میشه برای فیزیک 1 فصل 4 و5  منبع معرفی کنید ، هم تست و هم آموزش 
> ممنون


والا منبع آموزش  برای خودمم سواله  ؛ من از رو جزوه معلم میخونم 

ولی منبع تستی زیاده : نمونش همین گاج پایه فیزیک

----------


## کیان

من هم امسال میرم دوم  اگر می خوای فقط دو فصل اخر رو برای کنکور بخونی به نضر من خیلی سبز (نور هندسی) رو بگیر چون هم تست داره  با پاسخ تشریحی واموزش  در ضمن این کتاب فقط دو فصل اخر رو داره

----------


## ramin94

سلام
اگه روال کنکور مثل قدیم بود ضروری نبود که از الان شروع کنی البته بی فایده هم نبود...اما الان اوضاع فرق کرده اصلا معلوم نیست زمان شما کنکوری باشه نباشه.چیزی که مسلمه عملکرد شما تو سالهای دبیرستان بیشترین تاثیر رو تو موفقیتتون خواهد داشت یعنی همزمان که دارید امتحانهای نیم سال اول و دوم رو میگذرونید یا حتی فعالیتهای کلاسیتون که مطمئنا تو معدلتون تاثیر خواهد داشت ، کنکورتون رو هم میگذرونید..البته در جریان هستید که با این رویکرد سوالات آزمونهای نهایی هم تغییر میکنه...همونطور که امسال هم یه صداهایی ازش شنیده شد پس مجبورید همیشه رو فرم باشید و تو هر مقطع همه به سوالات تستی و هم تشریحی تسلط کامل داشته باشید پس در نتیجه چه بخواید و نخواید کنکور شما شروع شده ...البته به نظر من این خیلی آسونتر و اصولی تره که تو هر سال به درسای همون سال مسلط باشی تا این که بخوای تو کمتر از یه سال دروس سه سال رو بخونی...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## M.V.M

خب واسه اون دوستی که میخواس فیزیک1فصل4،5شو بخونه باید بگم که خوشخوان عااالیه...ما تو مدرسه همه تستاشو زدیم تستاش هم کنکوری بود هم المپیادی...

اما راجب خودم من نمیخوام تموم دبیرستانو تو سه ماه بخونم که!من میخوام بجای اینکه سال کنکورم بشه96بشه95!یه چیز دیگه هم که هس تا سال97کنکور سرجاشه...

----------


## iSalar

> خب واسه اون دوستی که میخواس فیزیک1فصل4،5شو بخونه باید بگم که خوشخوان عااالیه...ما تو مدرسه همه تستاشو زدیم تستاش هم کنکوری بود هم المپیادی...
> 
> اما راجب خودم من نمیخوام تموم دبیرستانو تو سه ماه بخونم که!من میخوام بجای اینکه سال کنکورم بشه96بشه95!یه چیز دیگه هم که هس تا سال97کنکور سرجاشه...


بله کاملا صحیحه ! 
آقای توکلی گفته تا سال 97 کنکور هست ! یعنی تا وقتی که این دوره اول ها بیان جای مارو بگیرن  :Yahoo (94):

----------

